# طلب: تعريف الخامة سوبر دبولكس



## أبو أنس المصري (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني الكرام،
سبيكة السوبر دوبلكس مشهور استخدامها في التطبيقات البترولية باعتبار أن لها خواص مقاومة للتآكل نتيجة حموضة المواد البتروكيماوية.

بصراحة أنا على الرغم إني درست في الكلية الحديد في ترمين كاملين إلا أن هذه السبيكة لم أسمع عنها على الإطلاق أثناء الدراسة ولذلك فأنا بصراحة أجهل عنها الكثير.

إذا أمكن لأي أحد من الزملاء أن يبين لنا سواءً بشرحه الخاص أو عن طريق مرفقات وكتب عن ماهية هذه السبيكة وإذا كانت مقاومة للتآكل فإن الستانلس أيضاً مقاوم للتآكل فما هو الذي يميزه عن الستانلس. أنا كنت سمعت كلاماً سابقاً ولكن ليس له مصدر يوثقه أن ما يميزه عن الستانلس وسبب تسميته دوبلكس أنه يعطي كلا الفائدتن وهي إجهاد التحمل العالي والمتوفر في الصلب الكربوني ومقامة التآكل في الستانلس ولكني أشك في هذه المعلومة.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (29 يناير 2012)

السلام
لك اخي الموضوع التالي حيث انا المستفيد منك لانك تركتني ابحث
فشكرا لك.
http://www.smithsadvanced.com/LaFrance/downloads/Ferrinox225_AMI.pdf
http://www.s3i.co.uk/super-duplex-stainless-steel.php 
وفقك الله


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (30 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر لحضرتك، وبارك الله فيك وفي حسن تعاونك.
كل الاحترام والتقدير لأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

في حاول وجود أي استفسار في هذين الملفين سأسألكم إن شاء الله


----------

